# Few instances where LG coexist with vaginal infection in Ladies. Please report and discuss if any urinary problems coexist.



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

I found few lady LG sufferers complaining about vaginal infection coexisting along with Leaky Gas. Please report in the forum if any of you also have slightest discomfort in urinary or reproductive organs. In chronic Urinary tract infections, people might not notice symptoms.

1) Jazmine said she got diagnosed with vaginal yeast infection by a gynecologist. She din't visit the forum after her treatment. I hope she is cured.

2) Steve444 [Male] has got diagnosed with Chronic bacterial prostatitis and had urinary problems. He never came back to report how his treatment went.

3)Missjay and the unknown lady got cured of LG after getting treated for vaginal infections.



jazmine said:


> ok guys..i'm giving in to actually ask my question here.. this started about 2 or 3 weeks ago following by a week of sorry to be graphic, vaginal discharges and bubbles...which i thought oh that's normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jazmine said:


> i see..thanx for the reply...the truth is i was actually diagnosed with Candida by my gynecologist a week or two after i posted this ^^so apparently i do have to give the diet my all...which is not fun...but everything has it's own price





steve444 said:


> Hello everybody I am new here and I have had symptoms for the past year and a half and I don't know if this is what is causing the symptoms or not.
> 
> I got diagnosed with an enlarged prostate today after noticing it hurts to pee sometimes and my lower back hurts almost all day.
> 
> ...





missjay said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm here to inform you all that Leaky Gas is NOT chronic at all, and I'm also here to let you know that cure is right on your hands.
> 
> ...





> One day i received e-mail from a girl, who had the same problem. She told me that the doctors didnt help her either. The way she found out about the solution was that she had some other fungal treatment case and she started to take antifungal called Ketoconazol. This medicine found out to be a cure for the smelly problem. It works for both of us. In my case the smell was 90% gone after 3 days of treatment with this mecidine. Now I on a 7 th day of treatment and there is no smell at all. I never had no smelly days before so I m 100 % sure it works. In her case it took more time to get rid of the smell. [More]


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

popopolol said:


> Hi there thanks for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> One of my doctor told me that odor could be from my infected bladder and suggested that I try ACV and it helped me get rid 80%-90% of my odor within just few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have had LG on and off for 4 years and I have not had yeast infection in my vagina.I did have stinky feet and bad breath though,and leaky gut also.When I lifted up my shirt,I couls smell the stink coming from what I thought was my stomach or liver.

After taking probiotics,I don't have those problems anymore..don't even have LG..but if I eat something sweet,i will have gas for two days.Cant eat candy for he rest of my life.(


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

thickthighs1 said:


> I have had LG on and off for 4 years and I have not had yeast infection in my vagina.I did have stinky feet and bad breath though,and leaky gut also.When I lifted up my shirt,I couls smell the stink coming from what I thought was my stomach or liver.
> 
> After taking probiotics,I don't have those problems anymore..don't even have LG..but if I eat something sweet,i will have gas for two days.Cant eat candy for he rest of my life.
> 
> ...


There are 2 different symptoms in this forum. One is Leaky Gas i.e., constant uncontrollable Gas coming out of anus NOT from skin. Other is Fecal Body Odor i.e., Odor coming out of skin NOT uncontrollable gas.

Can you please be clear on your symptoms? So you say the smell comes out of the skin. Do you feel gas coming out of anus or warm sensation when you sit?


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi thickthighs..i also have same symptoms like ur's but i'm male ..but i think i do have uti and got some whitish pink scars on my penis..i also do have bad breath sometimes it smell like poo sometimes very pungent other thing is that me and my brother go to workout and when ever he is close to me i can smell his breath and it's very disturbing i can't even explain but the real thing is it's not his breath i b'lieve it's mine which mixup and become unbearable and when i ask him he says no he can't smell a thing and i know it's me cause when ever he talks to the trainer he never step back or pinch his nose and talk to him very confidently and when i do that he steps back and also rub his nose and the same stench i felt from the trainer also but that not goes for every 1 cause some ppl i talk to dont have the same stench actually not a bit of any odor but when i'm around my bro and some other ppl i feel that they are covered with it can't explain y is that..oo well does florastor also cleared up ur bad breath?plzz do reply in detail thax..

GOD bless us all..


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

thickthighs1 said:


> I have had LG on and off for 4 years and I have not had yeast infection in my vagina.I did have stinky feet and bad breath though,and leaky gut also.When I lifted up my shirt,I couls smell the stink coming from what I thought was my stomach or liver.
> After taking probiotics,I don't have those problems anymore..don't even have LG..but if I eat something sweet,i will have gas for two days.Cant eat candy for he rest of my life.(


I remember you saying ACV is working for you? So exactly which one of it is working?

Probiotics like Florastor and ACV are very effective for UTI.
http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-21643-Florastor+Oral.aspx?drugid=21643&drugname=Florastor+Oral


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Urology-Male-issues-989/2011/3/Erectile-dysfunction-10.htm



> Urology/Constant passing of gas from the anus
> 
> QUESTION: I have masturbated for close to ten years . Now i have a problem of ED coupled with pressure very close to my anus and it causes me to lose my erection any time i have one . Though i just treatd myself of staph infection. Pls which of these could be the cause of my ED
> 
> ...


http://www.healthboards.com/boards/prostatitis/859812-prostatitis-two-months-anyone-these.html

http://www.healthboards.com/boards/bowel-disorders/859657-levator-syndrome-something-worse.html



> Constant passing of weak silent gas almost all day
> 
> After seeing two rectal specialists that said everything looked fine, I decided to go to a Urologist. The Urologist did a DRE with his finger to touch the prostate and I was in pain and he said I shouldn't be. So the Urologist said I probably have Prostatitis and ordered a urine sample which I don't know the results yet. My prostate is inflamed or swollen. I do not know if it is enlarged. What worries me is my symptoms are different than many of the cases I am reading about here. It started at or around ejaculation and ever since for two months I have strange sensations around my rectum especially when sitting. Sometimes I feel like I am sitting on a marble and something inside my rectum when I walk and passing lots of silent gas. It is extremely discomforting. I have no pain around my testes, pain when urinating or ejaculation problems, etc. I do have a decreased lack of sexual stimulation. The doctor said it is the Prostatitis causing this feeling of something in my rectum. I am taking Macrobid for five days now with no improvement. Sometimes it feels better but it comes back real soon recently worse. I am fearing that this is Chronic Prostatitis without an infection. Does anyone have similar symptoms?





> It happened around ejaculation when squeezing my rectum I felt a strange sensation inside my rectum but not deep inside. It was like some type of soft spasm, it was not painful when it occurred. For over a month now I feel like I have gastrapped near my rectal opening. Sometimes it is worse when sitting on hard chairs. When I walk it sometimes feels like a wiggly sensation to an itch to an outward pulsation sometimes. It doesn't really burn at all. When I read about Levator Ani Syndrome I noted some similarities but I don't have any sharp pains which leaves me doubts that it is Levator. It is a very uncomfortable feeling that is driving me nuts. I have seen a GI doctor and a neurorectal surgeon. The GI doctor gave me hydrocortisone suppositories that helped but I stopped them. The neurorectal surgeon gave me an order of hot baths that help very much and is what I do still instead of the suppositories. Another annoying aspect of this issue is *an actual **constant passing of weak silent gas** almost all day*. Sometimes all symptoms disappear when I don't have any gas or I am relaxed. Stress may be a factor. After a bowel movement I notice the symptoms are back again. I did try Flexeril that I was prescribed before for jaw pain (TMJ) and that helped so much with my rectal problem but I don't want to become dependent on them. I don't notice anything unusual with my penis when I ejaculated since my injury. No pain in balls or burning in penis. The pain in rectum is very discomforting but it is NOT sharp pain or pain that would wake me up during sleep. I am really trying to figure out what is wrong with my rectum and if these symptoms will eventually disappear for good!


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Have you noticed any improvement in the odor by the medication and stuff that you're taking? Also has things like the wetness in the anus another thing that could be associated with this and are you're symptoms just leaking gas or fbo like people think you've crapped yourself?

I asked you a question before and got no reply so i'd ask you to be civil enough this time and reply to my questions.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Intothewild said:


> Have you noticed any improvement in the odor by the medication and stuff that you're taking? Also has things like the wetness in the anus another thing that could be associated with this and are you're symptoms just leaking gas or fbo like people think you've crapped yourself?
> 
> I asked you a question before and got no reply so i'd ask you to be civil enough this time and reply to my questions.


I have described my symptoms in this forum many a times mentioning "LG-through anus" and not "FBO-through skin". Anyway, my smell is emitted from anus, my skin is totally fine. I can feel gas passing out of my anus all the time, the amount varies, some might be sensitive enough to feel the gas some might not( if seal is little tight you might feel the gas passing out, if it is little loose you might not as gas escapes in form of whiffs at once). when I sit I feel warm, sometimes moist sensation-this may be due to buildup of gas in rectum in seated position, moistness might be due to mucus secretion in rectum due to pressure.

It's been a month since I am on antibiotics, in between I got cystoscopy done showing inflamed urethra and prostate. Since past week I am also using alpha blockers to relax prostate muscles. I haven't found any difference in my symptoms so I got the semen culture done 3 days back. It showed I still have infection( heavy growth of Enterococcus species), not sure if the bacteria got resistant. Will order sensitivity test this Saturday which shows the antibiotics which are sensitive and resistant to the bacteria I have depending on that my urolologist chooses the best one. I will definitely keep you guys updated whether this is it or not.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

oceanblue141, sorry but I just wonder when and how did your problems start? can you remember what unusual things happen at that time? (such as you used a lot of medicine, or you had sick?)


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

oceanblue141 said:


> I have described my symptoms in this forum many a times mentioning "LG-through anus" and not "FBO-through skin". Anyway, my smell is emitted from anus, my skin is totally fine. I can feel gas passing out of my anus all the time, the amount varies, some might be sensitive enough to feel the gas some might not( if seal is little tight you might feel the gas passing out, if it is little loose you might not as gas escapes in form of whiffs at once). when I sit I feel warm, sometimes moist sensation-this may be due to buildup of gas in rectum in seated position, moistness might be due to mucus secretion in rectum due to pressure.
> 
> It's been a month since I am on antibiotics, in between I got cystoscopy done showing inflamed urethra and prostate. Since past week I am also using alpha blockers to relax prostate muscles. I haven't found any difference in my symptoms so I got the semen culture done 3 days back. It showed I still have infection( heavy growth of Enterococcus species), not sure if the bacteria got resistant. Will order sensitivity test this Saturday which shows the antibiotics which are sensitive and resistant to the bacteria I have depending on that my urolologist chooses the best one. I will definitely keep you guys updated whether this is it or not.


Yeah thanks man for keeping us informed. Yeah apologies about asking you for your symptoms but i havent seen them before and i would rather ask you personally than sift through your posts looking for them. I've gave my symptoms out more times than i'd care to remember too and i know it can get a bit irritating at times so as i said apologies.

Keep us updated and all the best with it.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Maria Slan said:


> oceanblue141, sorry but I just wonder when and how did your problems start? can you remember what unusual things happen at that time? (such as you used a lot of medicine, or you had sick?)


My problems started with depression.(UTI and prostate infections might cause depression as I posted a link in another thread). I felt incomplete evacuation( multiple times to bathroom but all I used to get is little mucus), mucus stools, diarrhoea. To be honest I was watching lot of porn, tried different kinds of masturbation like stop and squeeze just before i got LG. I also had some bad food few days before my symptoms started. But you always try to link everything when you are clueless of how it started.


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there..

i'm really confused something very strange happened with me,i always clean my rectum by washing from inside using finger to take out hard stool which stuck inside and it also have lot of mucus and for mucus removal i wash my rectum from inside so there shouldn't be any mucus inside to leak so this time i start washing my rectum there was lot of mucus cause i was really constipated so it's start feeling like i'm gonna come or if it's like i have an urge to pass urine suddenly i come like i was masturbating.. and this happened twice at the same time..i was scared what is going on and i have a long flight on 4th of next month almost 14 n half hr flight..plzzzz need help cause i'm really worried of the smell and this accident cause i plan to sleep on my flight and plzzzz also tell me to coop with the sleep and odor problem..thax every 1 in advance..

GOD bless us.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

desprate said:


> Hi there..
> i'm really confused something very strange happened with me,i always clean my rectum by washing from inside using finger to take out hard stool which stuck inside and it also have lot of mucus and for mucus removal i wash my rectum from inside so there shouldn't be any mucus inside to leak so this time i start washing my rectum there was lot of mucus cause i was really constipated so it's start feeling like i'm gonna come or if it's like i have an urge to pass urine suddenly i come like i was masturbating.. and this happened twice at the same time..i was scared what is going on and i have a long flight on 4th of next month almost 14 n half hr flight..plzzzz need help cause i'm really worried of the smell and this accident cause i plan to sleep on my flight and plzzzz also tell me to coop with the sleep and odor problem..thax every 1 in advance..
> GOD bless us.


Generally Urologists use Digital Rectal Exam(DRE) to examine prostate gland, a process where doctor inserts his finger into the rectum and manually checks the prostate for any enlargement or inflammation, he also massages the prostate through the rectum to get semen sample for further tests. In your case when you were cleaning your rectum inside out, you might unknowingly have given a massage to prostate or your prostate might be very sensitive, which has resulted in semen ejaculation. Remember prostatitis can cause constipation and incomplete evacuation.


----------

